# Print this out for your car



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

I screen grabbed some crap on Uber's website about not tipping the drivers and put my two cents in. I wrote, if Uber is not a transportation provider, then what is it that we provide? And how does driving you safely to your destination not deserve a tip? At the bottom, I wrote: If you decide to tip, I graciously apreciate and accept cash, credit cards, PayPal, and cash.me/$my_account_ID THANK YOU!!! 

I also printed out my earning from the previous night, mostly $4 rides for a total of less than $50 for about 6 hours.

I put these two print outs back to back and brought them to Office Depot where for under $3, they laminated them into heavy grade clear laminate. Looks amazing! Let's see if the tips start coming in...

Please DL the .png file for yourself and customize in MS Paint.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Although I TOTALLY agree, the Upper One is pushing it a wee bit on the negative side. The lower one Is simple, on the positive side, and to the point.

I like the message in both, but I'd start with just the Lower One and see how it goes. Either way, let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

I see your point. Thanks.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Although I TOTALLY agree, the Upper One is pushing it a wee bit on the negative side. The lower one Is simple, on the positive side, and to the point.
> 
> I like the message in both, but I'd start with just the Lower One and see how it goes. Either way, let us know how it goes for you.


You're way too polite. 
He better dust off his resume.
If Uber doesn't disconnect him, the low ratings he will receive most certainly will.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Boober said:


> I screen grabbed some crap on Uber's website about not tipping the drivers and put my two cents in. I wrote, if Uber is not a transportation provider, then what is it that we provide? And how does driving you safely to your destination not deserve a tip? At the bottom, I wrote: If you decide to tip, I graciously apreciate and accept cash, credit cards, PayPal, and cash.me/$my_account_ID THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I also printed out my earning from the previous night, mostly $4 rides for a total of less than $50 for about 6 hours.
> 
> ...


(Copy from another post)
He better dust off his resume.
If Uber doesn't disconnect him, the low ratings he will receive most certainly will.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't have no sign asking for tips in my car and still receive tips. It comes across desperate and sad. I wouldn't recommend doing this!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I don't have no sign asking for tips in my car and still receive tips. It comes across desperate and sad. I wouldn't recommend doing this!


Cray Cray...I understand what you are saying but the bottom Sign is very straight forward.

If Drivers putting a sign like this in their vehicle is coming off desperate, what would we call Uber's lies on the opposite side of the fence - "Tips are included" and "Tips are not necessary"?

I just consider this Driver PR and have no problem with it at all.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Cray Cray...I understand what you are saying but the bottom Sign is very straight forward.
> 
> If Drivers putting a sign like this in their vehicle is coming off desperate, what would we call Uber's lies on the opposite side of the fence - "Tips are included" and "Tips are not necessary"?
> 
> I just consider this Driver PR and have no problem with it at all.


"Uber's lies on the opposite side of the fence" are not desperate... Horrible analogy.

You don't like Uber's PR strategy so you're going to enforce your own? Bad move. Nobody likes that. Not PAX and certainly not Uber.

Short story.... I know a guy here in town. Every time I run into him he's talking shit about some company or business he's currently employed by. I can't stand listening to this guy. He sucks and you know he's the kind of guy to talk shit about everybody, even you. If you don't like the job then don't do it! You think you can run the company better? How come you aren't running it then? How come you are a lowly employee? Find another job that meets your criteria or start your own business.

Your sign will be seen as desperate, entitled and awkward. Somebody will take a picture, send it to Uber and you will be deactivated.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> "Uber's lies on the opposite side of the fence" are not desperate... Horrible analogy.
> 
> You don't like Uber's PR strategy so you're going to enforce your own? Bad move. Nobody likes that. Not PAX and certainly not Uber.
> 
> ...


So here is one driver making a decision to give something new a try. Might work, might not. Might be stupid, might be brilliant. Could make him some more $$$ in Tips, or might not. Maybe someone takes a photo, he gets deactivated, and then he gets to sue Uber for some real tip money. Anyway, he's going to give it a try. Good for him.

And the last time I checked, it was his vehicle and he's the transportation provider and Uber is, well, a freaking App Company... so Uber tells us.

Uber with their " Tip Not Necessary" BS is trying to limit the driver's potential revenue. Again, the driver is the transportation company not Uber so this driver can do what he wants in his vehicle. It's a business decision he is making to try and increase his revenue...for his business.

Now if Uber wants to classify the driver as an employee, pay for his vehicle and/or cover vehicle expenses, pay employee related taxes, cover unemployment, and not only act like a Transportation Company but tell local, state, and federal agencies up front that they are one, than Uber can put more restrictions on drivers.

Boober , let us know how it goes. Might work, might not. But that's true for any business.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Tacky


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

SCdave said:


> So here is one driver making a decision to give something new a try. Might work, might not. Might be stupid, might be brilliant. Could make him some more $$$ in Tips, or might not. Maybe someone takes a photo, he gets deactivated, and then he gets to sue Uber for some real tip money. Anyway, he's going to give it a try. Good for him.
> 
> And the last time I checked, it was his vehicle and he's the transportation provider and Uber is, well, a freaking App Company... so Uber tells us.
> 
> ...


I agree that the top portion is tacky but I see no issue with the bottom. The guy shitting on it sounds like another good drone pumping lube up for Travis' tiny pecker.

So let us know how this goes for you; might be worth doing.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

and for the record: I understand what you mean about people complaining about everything and it being annoying, I really do. But Uber drivers have legitimate grievances with company policy. Currently the lines drawn in the sand are so confusing I don't think anyone knows exactly what's going on (and I think that's how Uber wants it).

Point is that we need to look out for our own interests because clearly Uber isn't.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

SCdave said:


> So here is one driver making a decision to give something new a try. Might work, might not. Might be stupid, might be brilliant. Could make him some more $$$ in Tips, or might not. Maybe someone takes a photo, he gets deactivated, and then he gets to sue Uber for some real tip money. Anyway, he's going to give it a try. Good for him.


And what exactly can he sue Uber for here? Violating their terms of use which he agreed to in the first place? Maybe he can sue them for soliciting extra money which is prohibited. If you want to sue Uber and get some free money join one of the class action law suits or start your own.



Honkadonk said:


> I agree that the top portion is tacky but I see no issue with the bottom. The guy shitting on it sounds like another good drone pumping lube up for Travis' tiny pecker.


Not a drone kid. Just stating facts. The bottom part "If you choose to tip me, blah blah" is totally lame. If they choose to tip him they will!

All said, I agree, we get shit for tips from PAX but one guy, with one sign in his car isn't going to change the company PR strategy. It's going to get him fired.

If you want to push real change it starts with numbers. Lots and lots of people.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> And what exactly can he sue Uber for here? Violating their terms of use which he agreed to in the first place? Maybe he can sue them for soliciting extra money which is prohibited. If you want to sue Uber and get some free money join one of the class action law suits or start your own.
> 
> Not a drone kid. Just stating facts. The bottom part "If you choose to tip me, blah blah" is totally lame. If they choose to tip him they will!
> 
> ...


He can be part of the class action lawsuit re Uber actually being an Employer. Or he can file independently that Uber is his Employer like a San Francisco Driver did, and won (ya ya, collecting is another thing, I know).

At first glance, yes, the sign might seem lame or tacky, I get it. But until Uber says, "Yes, we are your Employer and will pay local, state, federal taxes employee related taxes, vehicle capital costs and related expenses, and required/elective employee benefits", then Drivers can do whatever they want in "their vehicles".

So put up a sign and test whether it makes business sense. Contract with one of the new Digital Advertising Companies, buy a cheap 10"+ tablet, and run targeted advertising in "your vehicle", or try other revenue generating ideas/services in your vehicle (as long as local laws permit it). It's the Driver's choice as an Independent Contractor, not Uber as an App Technology Company.

I think the Uber Cashless Branding benefits drivers. No problem there. But Uber Branding that the Tip is Included (original flavor) or that the Tip is not Necessary (current flavor) is illegal, BS, keeps a larger % of Rider $$ in Uber's pocket and less in the Driver's pocket, and needs to be counteracted by Drivers. And that's whether it's just one little guy or many.

So yes, I'm a Drone on this.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

SCdave said:


> At first glance, yes, the sign might seem lame or tacky, I get it. But until Uber says, "Yes, we are your Employer and will pay local, state, federal taxes employee related taxes, vehicle capital costs and related expenses, and required/elective employee benefits", then Drivers can do whatever they want in "their vehicles".


That is simply wrong. It's not the way independent contracting works. Trust me, I've been collecting 1099s for over 15 years and every company I have "worked for" had their own set of rules and regulations I had to follow. If I didn't they had the right to terminate that contract at any time.

I agree that we deserve tips but posting a sign in your car will get you terminated. Period.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> That is simply wrong. It's not the way independent contracting works. Trust me, I've been collecting 1099s for over 15 years and every company I have "worked for" had their own set of rules and regulations I had to follow. If I didn't they had the right to terminate that contract at any time.
> 
> I agree that we deserve tips but posting a sign in your car will get you terminated. Period.


Yes, I know many have worked 1099 for years. I have also and I know how to follow rules. Up to now, not too complicated.

But no one has experienced this new On Demand 1099 business model to the scale Uber has taken it, massaged it, pushed regulatory boundaries, etc... Some ways good and other ways just f'ked up "because we can".

Uber says they are an App Tech company but they act like a Transportation Company. Until that changes, the vehicle is your business not Ubers. Be prepared to be deactivated (like all of us for anything anyways), but go for a Tipping Sign or end of ride "talk" and see how it goes. It's your business.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with you 100%. They have pushed the boundaries and will certainly create the need for new legal definitions to the term "Independent Contractor" in the future. I believe this will begin during tax season next year when drivers realize how much they actually owe the government. It's going to be a lot more than most think. When the IRS sees 10s of thousands of extensions and payment plans submitted from Uber and Lyft contractors you will begin to see change.

This is a good read for anybody unclear about exactly what the term contractor means.
http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined

SCdave, You will see this line in paragraph 3, "What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed."


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Well..l.back to Boober

Let us know how your Tips go with putting up your business related sign in your vehicle.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> I don't have no sign asking for tips in my car and still receive tips. It comes across desperate and sad. I wouldn't recommend doing this!


When you are coming home with $50 a night, then yes, I am desparate and sad. I never had any conversations or even thought about the concept of receiving a tip a year ago when I was making somewhat decent money. This is literally- out of desperation- until I find another source of income.



ReviTULize said:


> Tacky


Tacky? Yes. Desperate? Yes. I gots bills to pay. No time for pride.

Thanks to those who support me. Thanks for all comments.

Here is the update. I don't have the balls to leave it on the back seat. I don't have the balls to bring it up in conversation unless they talk about it first so basically, it has just been sitting in the pocket behind the passenger seat untouched.

But I have a NEW and better plan. I made a tip jar. I created a nice label in Photoshop and printed it out. I also made the lid of the jar into a smiley face where the smile is the slit for money. Pics and updates coming later.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

More like a pity jar.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Enjoy the ratings dumper. That is where you will end up with any sign begging for money. 
There is plenty of room here in the ratings dumper with the rest of us


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I drove one night with my new tip jar and everyone pretended it was not there. A-holes.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

And here's my laminated thing which also goes untouched:


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Pity jar Boober, it's a pity jar. I would ignore it. I think most everybody on this board would ignore it.

However, if you pick a good route, drive well, are nice and pleasant (or leave me alone if I want) and don't get into any politics or religion I would probably tip you.

Have fun with all the awkward silences when people read the jar and don't tip and have a ball getting deactivated!


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Lol, I might actually put a "PITY" jar in my car. Pax might get a laugh out of it and tip just for that!

Seriously, if it just says "Pity Jar", it might prompt pax to ask about it and I can tell them it's for people who feel sorry for me as an uber driver. Then they'll ask why they should feel sorry and I'll say it's because I make so little money and because uber lied to pax about tips being included. I even have a screen shot in my phone with the headline about how they "only lied to pax about tips".

So, bottom line is I have NOTHING in my car that says "tips", and the pax are the ones initiating the conversation. I'll be real "soft-sell" about it, I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable. If they don't run with the conversation "ball", I'll drop the topic.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

If you put a pity jar in your car it will be uncomfortable. You guys....


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Love it! Good for you.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> If you put a pity jar in your car it will be uncomfortable. You guys....


I think it's all in the delivery. I'll say it jokingly, with a laugh, and end by saying something positive about uber, such as being able to set my own hours.

Can't hurt to try anyway. Would uber really fire me if someone took a pic of my pity jar? I doubt it.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

peasantgirl said:


> I think it's all in the delivery. I'll say it jokingly, with a laugh, and end by saying something positive about uber, such as being able to set my own hours.
> 
> Can't hurt to try anyway. Would uber really fire me if someone took a pic of my pity jar? I doubt it.


Yes, they will.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No one here is beign forced to drive for Uber, if you are not happy, do not turn on the app, and go work somewhere else. Yes uber are the epitome of evil, but at the same time, you are an independent contractor, uber is not your employer, is not forcing anything upon you, you can come and go as you please, this is not a W2 job, but a 1099, you are self employed, some people just don't get it. 
I guess there is a reason they still drive with Uber, since they will never get it, the more I visit this forum "less frequently than I used to" the more I realize that the IQ levels of some people in here is real low.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Boober said:


> Well, I drove one night with my new tip jar and everyone pretended it was not there. A-holes.
> 
> View attachment 10671
> View attachment 10672


You must be slow, that looks so ******ed and self degrading, seriously, what is wrong with you people.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

peasantgirl said:


> I think it's all in the delivery. I'll say it jokingly, with a laugh, and end by saying something positive about uber, such as being able to set my own hours.
> 
> Can't hurt to try anyway. Would uber really fire me if someone took a pic of my pity jar? I doubt it.


Will Uber fire an employee, oh I mean, deactivate a Partner...oh, cr*p, is that an Employed Partner? Anyway, can Uber do sh>t about a tip jar or pity jar?

Somehow, I do think an "App Technology Company" can't tell an Independent Contractor that accepting tips is grounds for deactivation.

Just don't ask for a Tip. If PAX ignore it, fine. If they inquire, try out a few responses and see what works...for you. Maybe like - " One of my customers who likes to Tip suggested it. What do you think"?

It all depends on you and your delivery. Maybe even you location. Try it and tweak the way the jar or whatever you use looks and your delivery. If it works, use it, if it doesn't toss it out.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Will Uber fire an employee, oh I mean, deactivate a Partner...oh, cr*p, is that an Employed Partner? Anyway, can Uber do sh>t about a tip jar or pity jar?
> 
> Somehow, I do think an "App Technology Company" can't tell an Independent Contractor that accepting tips is grounds for deactivation.
> 
> ...


I like that suggestion.

Or how's this -
Pax: "What's a Pity Jar?"
Me: "So, a bunch of uber drivers were discussing the (air quotes) 'tip situation', and somebody said we should all start using tip jars. And somebody else said that would seem like begging and that it wasn't a tip jar, it was really a "pity jar". So then I got such a laugh at the idea of putting a "pity jar" in my car that I actually did it. It's probably only funny to me, of course."

So now the rider has the opening to ask what the "tip situation" is, or ask if it has indeed helped, or "how long have you been using it?". It doesn't matter, what matters is it gets the ball rolling, and now you're having a conversation about tips. I guess you could call it a conversation piece, lol.

If you're self-deprecating about your role as one of Uber's minions, and not just whiny/negative/complaining about the job in general, then I think it creates a good opportunity to educate pax.

I've read a lot of threads about tips today so I don't remember where I saw these suggestions but I like the idea of a Square card reader and also a card to hand out with the driver's "driver dot tips" info and/or PayPal info.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Or have a designer box. By that I mean something that looks good...really good. No smiley. A box with a lid on top. Don't write anything on it.

PAX can ask what is in the box. Answer can be nothing...yet. That's my Pity Box. One of my passengers suggested it, what do you think. Oh, don't worry about it, that's just my "Tip Box" or "Pity Box". Or something else short. Try a few and see what works for you, or doesn't. Also, you can seed it with a few bucks...or not.

I just mentioned a nice box to make it different from a coffee shop tip jar. PAX also might think there's gum and goodies in there


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Uber Kraus, you are an obvious Uber shill and a tool.

I think its a fun idea, but in all practicality a bad idea. I choose to take the time to answer the "How do you like working for Uber" question with passenger re-education in a non-confrontational way. I got two $20 tips last night and had no jar.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

TravisNJ said:


> Uber Kraus, you are an obvious Uber shill and a tool.
> 
> I think its a fun idea, but in all practicality a bad idea. I choose to take the time to answer the "How do you like working for Uber" question with passenger re-education in a non-confrontational way. I got two $20 tips last night and had no jar.


Meh. We all get tips without a jar.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

I stand by my original statement of you being a shill and a tool.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

TravisNJ said:


> I stand by my original statement of you being a shill and a tool.


Haha! I stand by my original quote of Meh


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Not that this makes any sense but I feel like pointing out that PITY Jar spelled backwards is a Y TIP? Jar.

BTW, the main point of the jar which I am going to rename "Appreciation Jar" is not so much to ask for tips but more to enlighten passengers that a tip is not included in the fare. It's supposed to be more of a conversation starter. And don't forget to read the fine print on the label.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I think you can get your point across without being at all direct. My sign would say:

--- This is my car. I pay for her, her gas, her insurance, her tires and her oil changes. I also pay my own self employment tax, federal tax and state tax. Please respect my car so I may continue to earn a living. Thank you.


----------



## TravisNJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Jam, that sign tells me you make a decent amount of money doing Uber to be able to afford all that. Why should it make me (the cheap ass customer) want to tip you?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No one here is beign forced to drive for Uber, if you are not happy, do not turn on the app, and go work somewhere else. Yes uber are the epitome of evil, but at the same time, you are an independent contractor, uber is not your employer, is not forcing anything upon you, you can come and go as you please, this is not a W2 job, but a 1099, you are self employed, some people just don't get it.
> I guess there is a reason they still drive with Uber, since they will never get it, the more I visit this forum "less frequently than I used to" the more I realize that the IQ levels of some people in here is real low.


personally, i don't tip the small businesses (such as yourself), i only tip employees. perhaps arguing you are not employees is harmful to your own interest?


----------

